# Fs plecos and gobies



## V man (Nov 6, 2016)

I have a green phantom l200 aprox 5" sold $50,red eye Panaque 4.5" $45 sold,super red 3"$20 pending also lots of drift wood and petrified wood.
the gobies are eretmodus cyanosticticus,tanganyikan gobies.They are $25 each.
Drift wood is $50 each for the 2 on the left and and $15 for the one on the right.Also have another nice piece with a pleco stuck in it .I'll update tomorrow.Driftwood should be seen in person


----------



## Haven (Dec 26, 2012)

how much is the wood?


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

You pluralized gobies, any chance you have a dormitator maculatus aka fat sleeper aka jade joby?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Those are goby cichlids (according to my Google search), not true gobies.


----------



## V man (Nov 6, 2016)

To the top


----------



## V man (Nov 6, 2016)

Red eye Panaque sold.


----------



## V man (Nov 6, 2016)

To the top.


----------



## V man (Nov 6, 2016)

Tot the top


----------



## V man (Nov 6, 2016)

To the top.Gobies now $20 each.


----------



## V man (Nov 6, 2016)

All fish gone except a gobie and the super red pleco.cone today and they're $30 for both


----------



## LSCHWARTZ (Oct 29, 2014)

Do you still have the super red BN pleco and can you deliver to maple ridge for additional charge?


----------



## V man (Nov 6, 2016)

I may be selling all equipment to a guy in maple Ridge. If so then yes.Also have mega clown


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

How much for the Mega Clown?


----------



## V man (Nov 6, 2016)

$20 for the mega clown


----------



## joeyk (May 30, 2016)

Tanganyikan gobies still available?


----------



## V man (Nov 6, 2016)

Gobies gone just mega clown and super red left. $30 for the pair.


----------



## V man (Nov 6, 2016)

Mega clown and super red $30


----------



## LSCHWARTZ (Oct 29, 2014)

By super red do you mean a BN super pleco?


----------



## V man (Nov 6, 2016)

Yes bnp super red.Plecos are sold.


----------

